# Mettre à jour application ligne de commande



## none77 (13 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis débutant en ligne de commande.
J'utilise rsync depuis le terminal de Leopard.

je me rends compte que la version de rsync est plutôt vielle et souhaiterais faire une mise à jour. Mais je ne vois pas du tout comment je peux faire ça 

Merci d'avance!
None.


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Mai 2009)

Tu l'as installé via fink?


----------



## ntx (13 Mai 2009)

'which rsync' pour avoir où se trouve le binaire et ensuite un petit coup de terminal pour le remplacer par la nouvelle version.


----------

